
Facebook crypto to launch next year - mbbennis
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/24/18638331/facebook-crytocurrency-globalcoin-2020-launch-uk-bank-of-england-blockchain
======
suff
From the people who sold your personal information and took money from Russian
trolls: A totally trustworthy decentralized-not-decentralized crypto. Seems
legit.

~~~
mimixco
Indeed. Centralized crypto and "stablecoins" (lmao at you, Tether) are
ridiculous concepts that belie the entire purpose of the invention of Bitcoin.

